# Anyone familiar with UbiFi for Internet?



## SlyFerret (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been using a point-to-point fixed wireless ISP for quite a few years now.  In the past year though, their network has become extremely congested in the evenings and on weekends.  It has me looking for an alternative.

I came across UbiFi a few weeks ago, but I haven't been able to find much info/reviews from users sine the service is very new.  It is LTE internet over cellular, but they use a commercial style modem and offer an unlimited data service for home internet use.  They specifically say streaming TV/Movies is OK on the site.  I spoke to a support agent yesterday and was told that my 150-300GB/month data consumption (based on what my current ISP reports) is perfectly OK on their service.

Does anyone here use, or know somebody that uses, UbiFi for home Internet access?

I'm curious what the experience has been like, and if there has been any throttling, even though their site specifically says that they don't do that.

-SF


----------



## festerw (Jun 9, 2018)

I hadn't heard of this one so thanks for the topic!  From a quick search it looks like it runs on the AT&T network.  I may give it a shot since I'm tired of paying VZW $300/month for 4 lines, 2 with the old grandfathered UDP plans.

The upfront cost for me would be about $400 with the external antenna but if I can save $100/month on my cell plan it would be worth it.


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2018)

Make sure the carrier signal is reasonably strong in your area. With the weak AT&T signal we have I doubt we would get good enough bandwidth for broadband HD movie viewing. This is in spite of AT&T saying we have good 4G coverage in our area, yet we normally see only 1-2 bars on our phones.


----------



## zrock (Jun 10, 2018)

their will be a big difference in signal strength between their box and a cell phone. But from my experience you do need a good strong signal to get LTE.


----------



## festerw (Jun 10, 2018)

Well I just placed an order for it, including the router and outdoor antenna.  Friend of mine has AT&T and stopped by and had 2 bars of LTE here so I figured with the outdoor antenna we should be good.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 10, 2018)

Mine will be here tomorrow, they shipped it faster than I expected.

Yes, they told me that it runs on the AT&T network.  That is good for me, as I have clear line of sight to an AT&T tower about a half mile from my house.

I will probably keep paying for both services for a couple months.  I don’t want to cancel my current provider if it turns out I get throttled on this new service.

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 12, 2018)

I got my my modem hooked up.  I've got a rockin' signal (-73dbm), so speeds look great!  52 down, 24 up on my initial test.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/7388485072.png

I work in IT, so I'm a bit particular about how my network is set up.  I already have a router and all my equipment/devices configured the way I want them, so I didn't want to use the built in router features in the MoFi box.  I took the time to switch the modem into  bridge mode ("IP Pass-through") so that all of the router features are disabled and it just acts like a modem.   Plugged my existing router, it pulled an IP address, and I was off and running.

I'll post back my thoughts in another couple days once I've had some time to play with it.


----------



## festerw (Jun 15, 2018)

I got mine set up tonight I'm seeing 5 down, 10 up which is great compared to the 1 down, 1 up I get with VZW in the best spot in the house.  Signal strength went from -114 to -103 just by hooking up the outdoor antenna.  I plan on ordering a 50' extenstion to get the antenna up above the roof line which I'm sure will help.

Either way we tried it with streaming Netflix on 2 Fire TV's and a tablet with 3 phones connected just browsing and there wasn't any issues with the TV's set to the "Better" streaming quality.

I'll keep running it for a couple weeks and see how things pan out.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 16, 2018)

So far so good here too.  Been really solid.

I haven’t watched any Netflix, but I’ve watched some YouTube, and the kids have been watching Hulu during the heat of the day.

I’m anxious to see how it does with the MotoGP race stream tomorrow.  Their streaming system doesn’t handle network issues as well as the big players.  I frequently had buffering and pixelation issues with my previous provider.

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mass_burner (Jun 16, 2018)

So what is your recurring cost of the new service? It's internet only, correct? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## festerw (Jun 16, 2018)

mass_burner said:


> So what is your recurring cost of the new service? It's internet only, correct?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Correct internet only, 79.99/month.  No tax listed for PA.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 16, 2018)

festerw said:


> Correct internet only, 79.99/month.  No tax listed for PA.



They charge an extra $20 if you need a public IP address (common for folks that work from home).  I haven’t found  any apps that don’t work right without it other than accessing my plex media server from outside my network.  I’m not willing to pay an extra $20 for that alone.

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 18, 2018)

The MotoGP race stream worked great.  Better than it ever has with my fixed wireless provider.  No buffering or noticeable bitrate changes.

At this point, I think it is going to work great for us.  My only concern now is if our usage falls into the acceptable range of “unlimited”.

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mass_burner (Jun 19, 2018)

SlyFerret said:


> The MotoGP race stream worked great.  Better than it ever has with my fixed wireless provider.  No buffering or noticeable bitrate changes.
> 
> At this point, I think it is going to work great for us.  My only concern now is if our usage falls into the acceptable range of “unlimited”.
> 
> ...


That's more than my Internet only from Verizon! 

Sent from my V11 using Tapatalk


----------



## festerw (Jun 20, 2018)

So I ran a test last night comparing UbiFi to my VZW speed.  I'm pleased to say the least.  It's quite a bit faster and clearly VZW is deprioritizing the grandfathered unlimited plans, I'm really considering switching to T-Mobile since I ran numbers yesterday and would save about $110/month.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jul 7, 2018)

My first month has been great.  My trial is up and my subscription renewed for my second month.  So far, I am very happy.  If things go this well for the next few weeks, I’ll be canceling my old provider at the end of this billing cycle.

-SF




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skw (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a neighbor who has been using UbiFi for several months now and remains happy.  He works from home for a large technology company, so he uses it for video conferences, and quite a bit of streaming.  He was assured that there wouldn't be any problem with 500 Mb/month.

Anyone here have any updated experiences with it?  I will probably switch to UbiFi after we move sometime next year.

PS:  Prices appear to be up to $89.99/month.  I wonder if this is all accounts, or just for new accounts?  That's a possible downside to the month to month nature of this -- they could raise the price at any time.  It still looks like my best option.


----------



## festerw (Sep 21, 2018)

I haven't had any issues so far.  Every so often in the evening we'll have a little bit of buffering but it hasn't happened often enough to complain.

Speed seems to average out around 8mpbs which isn't stellar but isn't terrible either for where I'm located.

My account still shows 79.99 as the subscription charge.


----------



## SlyFerret (Sep 27, 2018)

I will keep my eye out for the next payment to process and see if the price has remained the same.

So far I have been extremely happy.  No complaints at all.

I, too, work in the tech industry, though I don’t work from home full time anymore.  The few days I have worked from home, my VoIP and video calls have been better than they ever were with my fixed wireless provider.  Also, Skype video calls with friends and family have been more reliable, too.

YouTube TV on my chromecast looks fantastic for football games, as does Hulu.  We don’t have Netflix anymore so I can’t comment on that.

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 19, 2018)

Is this the wifi with the small dish mounted outside? I am on satellite and pay the same per month for 1.5 down and 256 up. and pings that make game play impossible. I need something new, and this may be just the thing.


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2018)

Hogwildz said:


> Is this the wifi with the small dish mounted outside? I am on satellite and pay the same per month for 1.5 down and 256 up. and pings that make game play impossible. I need something new, and this may be just the thing.


Your situation was the first one that came to mind when reading this thread. It would be great if it gave you a better connection. But then we would lose you to online gaming. lol


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 19, 2018)

begreen said:


> Your situation was the first one that came to mind when reading this thread. It would be great if it gave you a better connection. But then we would lose you to online gaming. lol


Maybe. I used to be heavy into gaming, but that went south when I moved here.
I am not sure I'd get back into it, but I know I would not have to worry about using up my bandwidth limit watching porn ;-)


----------



## festerw (Oct 19, 2018)

Hogwildz said:


> Is this the wifi with the small dish mounted outside? I am on satellite and pay the same per month for 1.5 down and 256 up. and pings that make game play impossible. I need something new, and this may be just the thing.



No small dish, really depends on what AT&T coverage is at your location.  I added a directional antenna to help keep a strong signal but it functioned without it.

Ping is typically 30-60ms depending on time of day.


----------



## RSNovi (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you for the reviews.  I have been searching for internet options as we live into our new house and stumbled across UbiFi.  Who would have thought one of my favorite forums would cover this topic?

I think I will give UbiFi a try.


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 27, 2018)

It’s been working great for me still.  My family is sitting on the couch watching last nights World Series game 3 that I had YouTube tv record for me.

Speeds have been stable at 30-50 megs.  I have yet to detect any throttling in any month since I have had the service.

If you have good AT&T LTE signal in your area, you probably won’t be disappointed.

-SF





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian26 (Nov 2, 2018)

Verizon has launched its wireless 5G in some markets. Speeds are typically 300 mb/sec with speeds up to 1gb/sec. Its $50 a month for current Verizon customers and $70 for non Verizon customers. When this expands and turns out to be reliable its going to put some serious competition on wire to home based isp's.

https://www.verizonwireless.com/5g/home/


----------



## festerw (Nov 2, 2018)

Brian26 said:


> Verizon has launched its wireless 5G in some markets. Speeds are typically 300 mb/sec with speeds up to 1gb/sec. Its $50 a month for current Verizon customers and $70 for non Verizon customers. When this expands and turns out to be reliable its going to put some serious competition on wire to home based isp's.
> 
> https://www.verizonwireless.com/5g/home/



I'd be leery of anything VZW related.  They used to offer their HomeFusion which was the 4G version touted as the same thing.  It started out with unlimited data, then throttled, then limited to 60g/month, all the while the price went up.

They keep chasing new tech while their existing infrastructure goes to crap.  5 years ago there was great service from my house to where I work, now there's 3 dead spots that have no signal.

They also took money here in PA to expand rural broadband service then said it wasn't feasible because there weren't enough subscribers.


----------



## SlyFerret (Nov 3, 2018)

4G wasn’t really intended for home internet replacement.  That is one of the big things they are touting with 5G.  I think the new round of unlimited 4G options are driven by the fact that the cell carriers are beefing up theirs backhaul networks in anticipation of 5G.

When 5G rolls out here, I will switch immediately.  It I’ll be a game changer in the industry.

-SF



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LadygamerTx (Dec 28, 2019)

@SlyFerret  Can you please help me out, I just got ubifi and having nothing but issues?
its driving me crazy



SlyFerret said:


> 4G wasn’t really intended for home internet replacement.  That is one of the big things they are touting with 5G.  I think the new round of unlimited 4G options are driven by the fact that the cell carriers are beefing up theirs backhaul networks in anticipation of 5G.
> 
> When 5G rolls out here, I will switch immediately.  It I’ll be a game changer in the industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## begreen (Dec 28, 2019)

SlyFerret said:


> When 5G rolls out here, I will switch immediately. It I’ll be a game changer in the industry.


Might want to wait a bit unless you are dependent on a cell system for internet. I've read that due to the complexity and cost of rolling out 5G, the initial offerings will be more like 4.5G. Rural areas will lag as usual.


----------



## festerw (Dec 28, 2019)

LadygamerTx said:


> @SlyFerret  Can you please help me out, I just got ubifi and having nothing but issues?
> its driving me crazy



Not really a lot to it.  What problems are you having and what is your signal strength?


----------



## LadygamerTx (Dec 28, 2019)

begreen said:


> Might want to wait a bit unless you are dependent on a cell system for internet. I've read that due to the complexity and cost of rolling out 5G, the initial offerings will be more like 4.5G. Rural areas will lag as usual.


I have nothing now at all. ubifi was doing great but last two weeks very low speeds, added cloud link through mofinetwork. is there a way for me to use my own router and get my devices on that to prevent the strict nats


----------



## LadygamerTx (Dec 28, 2019)

festerw said:


> Not really a lot to it.  What problems are you having and what is your signal strength?


seems like the internet does great like for the web etc, but speeds show crap on speakeasy etc and getting lots of lag in gaming, so we added the cloud link to give static ip and it seems worse.
 we were getting strict nat in Xbox and We are huge gamers. Lots of gamers swear by this when you are rural. 2 weeks ago no issues but now its just crap


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 28, 2019)

UbiFi runs on AT&T wireless. I had some service issues a couple days ago. I’m pretty sure it was a network problem that I was experiencing because it also seemed to affect our phones that are also on AT&T.

To answer your question, yes the UbiFi router can be out in a bridge mode that makes it act as a modem only. That is how I set mine up. I forget what they call that mode, but I can look it up for you.

Edit: they call it IP pass through.




__





						Setup IP Passthrough/Bridge Mode – UbiFi Support
					






					help.ubifi.net
				




What does your signal level look like there? Have you looked at the RSSI value that your router is reporting? I’m wondering if they AT&T is having some sort of partially outage on the nearest tower to you.

-SF


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RSNovi (Dec 29, 2019)

I have been using Ubifi for one year now.  I average 15 Mbs download and it had been highly reliable.  I do see some fluctuation in speed some days, but it does allow me to stream video and my kids play online games.


----------



## amojabi (Mar 4, 2020)

SlyFerret said:


> It’s been working great for me still.  My family is sitting on the couch watching last nights World Series game 3 that I had YouTube tv record for me.
> 
> Speeds have been stable at 30-50 megs.  I have yet to detect any throttling in any month since I have had the service.
> 
> ...


Does this have to be mounted outside? Or can it just sit on top of my bookshelf, inside, where all my other network stuff is?


----------



## RSNovi (Mar 4, 2020)

Mine sits inside on a little table.  They do make an external antenna which you would just run the coax outside.   I don’t use an external antenna


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 13, 2020)

Ok folks, Wildblue, whom got bought by Exede, who got bought by Viasat, is going to be shutting down the old legacy sat beams in about a month or less. The options are to buy into a new 24 month contract on the new bird, with less bandwidth allowance at more cost, and at 14 years of satellite and getting shafted, I am all about getting away from satellite!

I have sketchy ATT cell coverage on my phone which gets 2 bars of 4G LTE in a couple spots of the house, and zip in other spots. At the end of my 900' long driveway is zero connectivity. 

For those of you using Ubifi, do you think I will get a decent connection, possibly with an exterior antenna? I want to shitcan the sat internet, sat TV & 2 verizon landines all total costing me over $400.00 a month.

The plan is some decent internet, with VOIP & Hulu, Youtube TV or something comparable. I have to stop the frustration, expenses & craziness! Input appreciated!


----------



## festerw (Mar 13, 2020)

Hogwildz said:


> Ok folks, Wildblue, whom got bought by Exede, who got bought by Viasat, is going to be shutting down the old legacy sat beams in about a month or less. The options are to buy into a new 24 month contract on the new bird, with less bandwidth allowance at more cost, and at 14 years of satellite and getting shafted, I am all about getting away from satellite!
> 
> I have sketchy ATT cell coverage on my phone which gets 2 bars of 4G LTE in a couple spots of the house, and zip in other spots. At the end of my 900' long driveway is zero connectivity.
> 
> ...



I've got none to one LTE inside the house for AT&T a yagi antenna gets me enough bandwidth to stream Netflix on 3 devices.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 13, 2020)

festerw said:


> I've got none to one LTE inside the house for AT&T a yagi antenna gets me enough bandwidth to stream Netflix on 3 devices.


Thanks for the input


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 13, 2020)

Can you tell me what brand & model # modem they use?


----------



## festerw (Mar 14, 2020)

Hogwildz said:


> Can you tell me what brand & model # modem they use?



This is what they use. Haven't had any issues with it.




__





						Mofi Network Inc – Fastest Router
					






					mofinetwork.com


----------



## RSNovi (Mar 14, 2020)

I only get about 2 bars with my Ubifi and that gives me about 15 Mbs download speed.  I also had to find the sweet spot in my house because most places I only got one bar.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 17, 2020)

Well I am going to build my own router/modem set up. I joined a group to gain knowledge and have a few folks helping me. The Ubifi looks good, but expensive. I should be able to hook into ATT or Verizon's tower(s)  & plan with no throttling, with a little help of programing. I have the guy helping me mapping and surveying the towers for best carrier & signal. Wildblue is actually going to kill the bird I am on in the new few weeks, so cutting it close. I will be shitcanning Wildblue for satellite, Direct TV for TV & 2 Verizon landlines, all costing me over $400 a month. Prolly about $50-$70 for the plan, unlimited bandwidth, and if good enough signal, Hulu or similar & Voip phone. If this works out, I will be happy as a pig in doo doo.


----------



## mellow (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow, I can't believe you don't have a single WISP servicing that area.









						Best Internet Providers in Berwick, PA
					

Compare speeds, prices, coverage and verified reviews for the best internet service providers in Berwick, PA: T-Mobile 5G Home Internet, Verizon, and Viasat.




					broadbandnow.com
				











						Berwick, Pennsylvania Internet Service Provider Availability and Coverage Map - geoISP
					

Find all of the broadband providers in your area. Coverage maps and Internet service availability - Berwick, Pennsylvania




					geoisp.com


----------



## T2D2 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hogwildz said:


> Well I am going to build my own router/modem set up. I joined a group to gain knowledge and have a few folks helping me. The Ubifi looks good, but expensive. I should be able to hook into ATT or Verizon's tower(s)  & plan with no throttling, with a little help of programing. I have the guy helping me mapping and surveying the towers for best carrier & signal. Wildblue is actually going to kill the bird I am on in the new few weeks, so cutting it close. I will be shitcanning Wildblue for satellite, Direct TV for TV & 2 Verizon landlines, all costing me over $400 a month. Prolly about $50-$70 for the plan, unlimited bandwidth, and if good enough signal, Hulu or similar & Voip phone. If this works out, I will be happy as a pig in doo doo.



I'd been researching UbiFi last summer, needed to pull the trigger & got tied up w/ a new job.  Now w/ COVID-19, I'm working remotely AND the kids are here full-time 'home-schooling' indefinitely & none of us can get anything accomplished online.  I immediately go to sign up for UbiFi as soon as they announced school closings & UbiFi is closed down/not accepting orders.
I've looked through Reddit & some other areas...I've now signed up here, desperately interested in your setup & programming assistance, what group you joined, etc., etc.  Anything that would help me figure this out before the quarantine drives me mad.


----------



## festerw (Mar 26, 2020)

T2D2 said:


> I'd been researching UbiFi last summer, needed to pull the trigger & got tied up w/ a new job.  Now w/ COVID-19, I'm working remotely AND the kids are here full-time 'home-schooling' indefinitely & none of us can get anything accomplished online.  I immediately go to sign up for UbiFi as soon as they announced school closings & UbiFi is closed down/not accepting orders.
> I've looked through Reddit & some other areas...I've now signed up here, desperately interested in your setup & programming assistance, what group you joined, etc., etc.  Anything that would help me figure this out before the quarantine drives me mad.



If you have a decent cell signal inside buy the MOFI4500 or similar cell router from another source. Pick whichever cell provider gives you the best service and buy a "bring your own phone" Sim card and put it in the router.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 26, 2020)

mellow said:


> Wow, I can't believe you don't have a single WISP servicing that area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the downside of living in the woods.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 26, 2020)

T2D2 said:


> I'd been researching UbiFi last summer, needed to pull the trigger & got tied up w/ a new job.  Now w/ COVID-19, I'm working remotely AND the kids are here full-time 'home-schooling' indefinitely & none of us can get anything accomplished online.  I immediately go to sign up for UbiFi as soon as they announced school closings & UbiFi is closed down/not accepting orders.
> I've looked through Reddit & some other areas...I've now signed up here, desperately interested in your setup & programming assistance, what group you joined, etc., etc.  Anything that would help me figure this out before the quarantine drives me mad.


If you use Facebook, join this group  LTE HACKS
I am new there, but learning a good bit, and also got a member who does this stuff helping me out. 
When I get set up and running, I'll post some details here to help.


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2020)

A good external antenna system may help quite a bit. For best reception two antennas are required, mounted 90º apart (one data one voice set up for MIMO reception with a MIMO modem) . Accurate aiming to the nearest cell tower is important. There are some good cellphone apps for this.

We're researching this now for a friend up north in a very weak reception area and no cable or phoneline option. They are on Verizon, but the equipment is similar. Here is what we are currently thinking of installing.

*Antennas:*
2  of these + cabling and a mast
Amazon product

Cheaper solution, but not as strong and needs better weatherproofing.
Amazon product

We may use their current router, will know better after testing. If not, looking at this one:
*Stronger router and wifi:*
4G router
Amazon product

Some install info








						Location and Aiming of External LTE Antennas
					

The directional antennas we use are a Yagi antenna. Because LTE is a MIMO signal, you need to have two antennas and your speeds will be best when the polarization isolates the two antennas as much ...




					support.itel.com
				




Put the free OpenSignal app on your phone to accurately locate the cell tower.


----------



## NeedNetInMountains (Jun 28, 2020)

SlyFerret said:


> I got my my modem hooked up.  I've got a rockin' signal (-73dbm), so speeds look great!  52 down, 24 up on my initial test.
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/7388485072.png
> 
> I work in IT, so I'm a bit particular about how my network is set up.  I already have a router and all my equipment/devices configured the way I want them, so I didn't want to use the built in router features in the MoFi box.  I took the time to switch the modem into  bridge mode ("IP Pass-through") so that all of the router features are disabled and it just acts like a modem.   Plugged my existing router, it pulled an IP address, and I was off and running.
> ...




Hi SlyFerret,

We are looking into Ubifi and I came across your post. Are you still using the service and if so, is it still going well? Are they still in business? They are out of the router AND sim card on their site, so we can't use them currently even if they are. If not, do you have any other recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2020)

I have a friend that is interested in this too. The nearest towers are 3.5 and 5.5 miles away, but there is a hillside in the way. During March to June 1st Verizon uncapped the sevice and provided unlimited wireless. Normally they limp along with barely getting internet and no video, but during that period they had great reception -96db and could stream movies. Now it is worse than ever, even with an outside antenna they are often seeing -115db.


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2020)

SlyFerret said:


> They charge an extra $20 if you need a public IP address (common for folks that work from home).  I haven’t found  any apps that don’t work right without it other than accessing my plex media server from outside my network.  I’m not willing to pay an extra $20 for that alone.
> 
> -SF
> 
> ...


They advertise the service is $99 a month. Did you have to request not having the public IP address to get the $79/mo price?


----------



## festerw (Jul 3, 2020)

begreen said:


> They advertise the service is $99 a month. Did you have to request not having the public IP address to get the $79/mo price?



The price has just increased over the last 2 years, it was at $89 for awhile in between there too.

I ran across this one the other day which is a little cheaper https://bixwireless.com/

ATT also offers a fixed wireless plan for businesses if that's an option for $60




__





						Fixed Wireless Internet Service - Rural Businesses at AT&T.
					

AT&T fixed wireless internet service is designed for businesses in rural areas looking for reliable high-speed internet.




					www.business.att.com


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2020)

festerw said:


> The price has just increased over the last 2 years, it was at $89 for awhile in between there too.
> 
> I ran across this one the other day which is a little cheaper https://bixwireless.com/
> 
> ...


When I was on AT&T I could barely get one bar on the phone there. At times I got nothing. They are on Verizon because of this. Will look at bixwireless. Do you know what carrier they use?


----------



## festerw (Jul 3, 2020)

begreen said:


> When I was on AT&T I could barely get one bar on the phone. At times I got nothing. They are on Verizon because of this. Will look at bixwireless. Do you know what carrier they use?



ATT or TMobile. We get 1 bar here on a phone but I added 2 directional outdoor antennas and it bumped up to 4.

Here's a speed test from this morning on mine. Tower is roughly 10 miles away.


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2020)

festerw said:


> ATT or TMobile. We get 1 bar here on a phone but I added 2 directional outdoor antennas and it bumped up to 4.
> 
> Here's a speed test from this morning on mine. Tower is roughly 10 miles away.
> View attachment 261416


Thanks. that's pretty good. They had that speed from March through the end of May using the Wilson outdoor antennas. Since June 1st their signal strength with the antennas has been terrible. -115 db today. They keep getting put on hold when they try to call Verizon tech support. Yesterday it was almost 2 hrs of hold time.

I told them about Bix Wireless. A friend of theirs said they had cell reception at their house on T-Mobile, so that might work.  I had AT&T last year and there was barely a signal, no bars on some days.


----------



## sloeffle (Jul 6, 2020)

This might be another option - https://calyxinstitute.org/membership/internet


----------



## festerw (Feb 10, 2021)

Coming back around to this. Dumped Ubifi in November after having months of the random data disconnects.

Tried T-mobile 4G Home Internet first $50/month for unlimited data. Signal at my house was marginal and managed 10-15mpbs. A mile down the road it's 50, they've since changed which modem they're using so it may be better with added 5G support.




__





						High-Speed 5G Home Internet Service Plans | T-Mobile 5G Home Internet
					

Check your internet availability for T-Mobile's fast, in-home 5G internet by address. We're working hard to deliver our 5G internet across the country, so check back often!



					www.t-mobile.com
				




Got Verizon 4G Home Internet next. Modem looked nearly the same as T-mobile. $70/month for unlimited data. We're at 3 months of using 600gb a month. Average speed hangs around 50mbps, sometimes dropping to 20ish during high demand times.




__





						LTE Home Internet & Wireless Internet Service | Verizon
					

4G LTE Home Internet offers service from Verizon reaching areas never before possible. Suburban, urban, and rural internet coverage available in select locations.



					www.verizon.com
				




I got an invitation for Starlink the other day but passed on it since Verizon is meeting our needs pretty well at the moment but it's good to know that's another choice but the $99/month and $500 equipment is definitely a hindrance.








						Starlink
					

SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...




					www.starlink.com


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2021)

festerw said:


> Coming back around to this. Dumped Ubifi in November after having months of the random data disconnects.
> 
> Tried T-mobile 4G Home Internet first $50/month for unlimited data. Signal at my house was marginal and managed 10-15mpbs. A mile down the road it's 50, they've since changed which modem they're using so it may be better with added 5G support.
> 
> ...


Lucky. Their 4G Verizon signal is not strong enough to qualify. They applied for the Starlink beta but have not heard anything back from them.


----------



## festerw (Feb 12, 2021)

begreen said:


> Lucky. Their 4G Verizon signal is not strong enough to qualify. They applied for the Starlink beta but have not heard anything back from them.



Yeah this is the first time in the 15 years we've lived here that we have more than one option. Pretty bad considering we're only 25 miles outside of a 100k metro area and fiber runs 1.5 miles from us in 2 directions.


----------



## RSNovi (Feb 24, 2021)

Our Ubifi is still rock solid.  Not the fastest, but always works.  Our local school offered up a Verizon 4G hotspot and I took the SIM card and put it in a Netgear Orbi.  it works great.  20 - 30 Mbs regularly.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 15, 2022)

Well, I had a good run with UbiFi until their service completely imploded .  AT&T made them change out their SIM cards for a new underlying plan that required routing customers’ data through a 3rd party data center instead of AT&T’s internal data centers.  If anyone here was using them because of this thread and is still having trouble and poor internet quality, I ended up switching to U2 Connect Now’s rural broadband service.  I picked their AT&T SIM option, but they also have SIMs for Verizon and TMobile.  It’s working well in my old MoFi 4500 modem that UbiFi sold me a few years ago.


----------



## RSNovi (Jan 17, 2022)

SlyFerret said:


> Well, I had a good run with UbiFi until their service completely imploded .  AT&T made them change out their SIM cards for a new underlying plan that required routing customers’ data through a 3rd party data center instead of AT&T’s internal data centers.  If anyone here was using them because of this thread and is still having trouble and poor internet quality, I ended up switching to U2 Connect Now’s rural broadband service.  I picked their AT&T SIM option, but they also have SIMs for Verizon and TMobile.  It’s working well in my old MoFi 4500 modem that UbiFi sold me a few years ago.


I also quit using their service after they announced the drastic price increase.  I have been able to get a Verizon SIM card through our local school and it is working even better.


----------

